

Meet Runscope - craigkerstiens
http://blog.runscope.com/posts/meet-runscope

======
eieio
Looks like a great product!

That being said, I can't be the only one who misread this as "runescape".
Fortunately, I doubt there's significant overlap between users of runscope and
of runescape :)

~~~
johns
You're not the only one: <http://www.bing.com/search?q=runscope>

We'll get there :)

------
mkoble11
I really hope runscope will be successful - John Sheehan is an awesome guy!!

Here's an interview he did with API economist that I posted a while back:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5683760>

~~~
johns
Thanks, you're very kind :)

------
mkoble11
Techcrunch just announced Runscope raised $1.1 million from True Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5752784>

------
iancarroll
Runscope is amazing. I got my invite a week or so ago and it's been a great,
beautiful experience.

------
ninjakeyboard
I read runescape!

Not a bad idea given the prevalence of REST but it won't help with more
performance oriented messaging eg 0mq or message queue oriented integrations.

I'll keep the product in mind though.

~~~
johns
Won't help...for now. We don't have any specific plans around that yet, but
it's something we've discussed. We've got an interest in applying some of the
same concepts we have for APIs but in a way that won't compromise performance
for high-performance messaging systems.

------
silvertonia
This is over the top awesome. Really just a well-executed tool for developing
with/against apis. Literally had it up and working in our QA environment in 30
seconds.

I'm interested to see where you go with it.

------
jblesage
The site design/responsiveness is excellent.

~~~
shanselman
Bootstrap.

~~~
johns
It helps no doubt (though the signed out site is not using it that
extensively), but you still have to pay attention to the details. Our designer
did an amazing job with it.

~~~
robconery
Let me guess... that designer was... you? :):):)

Congrats on the launch - will be neat to see what this turns into.

------
bengotow
This looks great. I've read through the site copy, but I'm having trouble
figuring out how it ties into my workflow. I was about to sign up, and then I
closed the tab. As cool as the GIF is, I'd much rather see a short video of
the product. Or some pictures / screenshots elsewhere on the site.

~~~
bengotow
Wow my problem was bigger than I thought it was. I actually thought this blog
page _was_ the homepage of the site. Never thought to click the logo in the
upper left until now. Now I get it :-)

~~~
johns
It's always bugged me when I went to a blog post for a new company and it was
completely detached from the main site. Looks like we maybe went too far the
other direction :D

------
addandsubtract
Looks great! Any plans to support OAuth 2.0? Maybe even with an access token
generator?

~~~
johns
Hmm that's a good idea. Let me work on that.

OK, done: <https://www.runscope.com/oauth_tool>

I haven't had a chance to get that into the docs and editor yet. Will do soon.

~~~
addandsubtract
Awesome, thank you!

------
kimagure
maybe i'm the only person who would complain about this, but is that a 588KB
GIF? sometimes my home internet gets so bad i get 10KB/s[1], and i live in
america...

[1] even when nobody else is using it

~~~
shocks
That is _abysmal_. Have you no option of changing provider? Perhaps it is a
local issue due to poor wiring quality? Dial up is better than that...

------
garraeth
For me, the Passageway is the KILLER feature. I'd subscribe just for that. But
not with Python. Any plans for a non-Python version (.exe, Win service, etc)?
Thanks!

edit: clarity

~~~
epanastasi
Absolutely on our roadmap! Passageway is still in Preview mode right now, but
we wanted to get it out there into people hands to get great feedback like
this. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
garraeth
Thank you very much! I subscribed to get email updates.

------
andy_adams
Could anyone explain this in terms for a beginner? I'm a developer who is
using APIs (I think), but I don't quite get why I need this. Thanks!

------
ralph
Would be nice if the title had a few words describing what it is.

~~~
andrewryno
I believe it did before but it looks like it got edited.

------
cathustler
I know its a Freudian slip, but I totally read Runescape

